

Monument Valley iPad game is out Hits US Store at midnight NYC time - davidkmckinney
http://appstore.com/monumentvalley

======
davidkmckinney
It's already showing up in the UK, EU, and Australian app stores. Should be
available in the US at midnight NYC time.

